# POC Seadrift



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

I want to fish POC or seadrift this weekend anyone interested Ill provide the boat and and you and your buddies provide the gas and oil? PM if your interested mostly wade fishing.:cheers:


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

wish i was goin down this weekend id take ya up on the offer, and switch some knowledge..... Darn Houston kick off BBQ.... the only thing i will be catchin this weekend is a buzz and a hangover...


----------



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

Yea I hear Ya 
when i was in college in houston i was always at the kick off bar b que I worked for cavenders boot city and they always hooked it up....invest in some motrin today!!!


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

*Seadrift - POC*

Waderloo,

We're going to be picking up the boat Friday evening in Vtown and heading to POC. I'm taking my boat and some folks already. If the wife goes, it's not going to be wading for sure. I'm not so sure about this front coming in Saturday, but we are going to give it our all to locate some fish. We can tag team the effort with two boats running and giving reports to each other during the day if you would like. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the invite I have Buckeyetrout interested in fishing Saturday
so we will be launching out of Charlies My wife will go with me on saturday but shes a hardcore wader and pregnant lol but she still isn't sure depends on how she feels.


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

That's awesome. We'll probably launch there too. We'll be somewhere between the two P's. Look for a FlatsCat with a Zuke and tower. If you find it - there I am.

Good luck!


----------



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

Im going to the last P if you see a wrapped extreme throwing a rooster on the south shorline thats me.


----------



## WaderLoo (Jan 19, 2009)

I wonder if South Pass Lake has anyfish?


----------

